
Verification of Neural Networks via Linear Programming - dfava
https://github.com/dfava/readingclub/wiki/Verification-of-Neural-Networks-via-Linear-Programming
======
sharemywin
Couldn't this be done at scale to create more and more samples to make the
system more robust to noise?

~~~
dfava
You are right. We can use it to create more samples and feed them back to the
network. I am interested in analyzing whether this feedback loop terminates.

